# Best Value Beans



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi.

Having just put a Gaggia Classic back together I would really appreciate some advice on good value nice beans that I can really learn to get great coffee from this machine without breaking the bank, any recommendations really appreciated....??

I have a Iberital MC 2 grinder which seems to be reasonable if not a bit loud

Many thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It really depends on what flavours / taste you like / prefer in your coffee and how you drink it.

Espresso, flat white, cappuccino, long black. Lightly roasted or dark roasts. Nutty , fruity ,chocolate or spicy taste.

Browse the posts on beans and take a look at some of the roasters who advertise on the forum.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Rave signature blend is a good value starting point.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I was actually going to ask a similar question. Are their any quality roasters that do cheaper than Coffee Compass Mystery beans?. I think it was around 15 with postage. Can't recall exactly.

Also from those who buy it. Do they ever release info or details?


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

thanks for your response. I have been looking about. I only drink espresso at home and generally prefer darker roast -although probably due to being able to produce something more drinkable in the past easier with dark roasts, so am open to suggestions. Really just want a good consistent bean to learn with that I can afford to waste (if and when it goes wrong)


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I think 'value' means quite a variety of things here.

If you want freshly roasted beans for cheap, you could try the roastery at Bella Barista.

Their cheapest blends are £6.50 delivered. Milk buster I believe is a darker roast.

https://www.theroastery.co.uk/coffees/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Take a look at the Rave offerings reading the tasting notes to find one you like the sound of, choosing 2nd class post as they need 7-10 days post roast to rest (Italian job at least 10) good value. Coffee compass are also worth a look and there are some less expensive offerings such as 3 for £24 (3x500g) or mystery 9 @£13.50 per kilo (plus flat rate postage irrespective of quantity)

you are best off steering clear of supermarket beans as no idea how old they are as only have use by not roasted on dates in the majority of cases leading to frustratingly poor results in the cup.

Hope of help and if you click through to the above using the advertising banners helps to let them know they supporting a useful forum









John


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks John

Ordered some Mystery 9 and fancied Kenya Peaberry. Can't wait for the goods to arrive!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jackabb said:


> Thanks John
> 
> Ordered some Mystery 9 and fancied Kenya Peaberry. Can't wait for the goods to arrive!


Be careful with peaberry beans in an MC2. They are a denser, or at least harder bean. Mine jammed every time so I used to grind literally a few at a time. Then I just stopped bothering.

FYI. If you do jam it - empty the hopper and remove it. You can attach a socket or spanner to the top nut. You'll have to wind the burr by hand till the motor will run again.

Then buy a Niche...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Another vote for Rave Signature Blend. Tried rave for the first time and my beans were roasted on the 5th of November and already the signature blend is very nice indeed and I'm really impressed. I was worried that they'd be too dark but they are more of a medium roast really. Nice and smooth and nice chocolately notes. Lovely in espresso and good in an Aeropress.

Looking forward to trying the others I also purchased from Rave. Btw, ordered Monday and received them on Wednesday.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Wouldnt write off all supermarkets for beans- Aldi have surprised me at times. Of course you dont know when they were roasted but often I have got very good coffees from their beans. Worth a punt if you are at a learning stage and dont want to spend a fortune


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You can buy coffee roasted by Union in Waitrose and Modern Standard from Sainsbury's. I wouldn't call either of those "supermarket coffee" as long as it's whole bean and not 3 months old. You do have to look to check. Obviously anything already ground is stale before it even gets to the supermarket.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-rio-magdalena-pitalito-5nwgh

Just ordered these from my local roaster. £5.10 with a discount code & free local delivery. That constitutes great value in my book!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

+1 for Rave's signature blend. And generally Rave has very good price/quality ratio. Just ordered their Espresso blend that was previously reserved to wholesale.


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jez H said:


> https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-rio-magdalena-pitalito-5nwgh
> 
> Just ordered these from my local roaster. £5.10 with a discount code & free local delivery. That constitutes great value in my book!


Do you know what/where qualifies for free local delivery? I can't see it mentioned on their website. Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thinbo said:


> Do you know what/where qualifies for free local delivery? I can't see it mentioned on their website. Thanks


I can't. I can't even find where they are based or a contact number. I'm sure there will be one somewhere . . .


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thinbo said:


> Do you know what/where qualifies for free local delivery? I can't see it mentioned on their website. Thanks


I think it's BD17/BD18


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it brings this info up once you go through to payment.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've tried various supermarket beans at times. They often have a distinctive taste all of their own. One exception was Lidl especially when they have the wooden barrel beans in. Others they offer vary and some of their stores don't stock any beans at all. Aldi's own beans were the worst I have tasted.

I can see why some one might want a quantity of relatively cheap beans that are likely to be easy to use especially initially. Lavazza beans cropped up in another thread and I had noticed that their coffee does not really brew the same way in an espresso machine compared with say french press. They do produce beans for commercial use via a grinder and an espresso machine. Only 2 of them are pure aribica. They can be found on this page

https://www.lavazza.com/en/business/restaurants/beans.html

As I mentioned them I decided to try Plenaroma. Grinds relatively easily and interesting taste -







if you can imagine floral figs. Not bitter would be a better description IMHO rather than sweet but there is a bit of a sharp aftertaste - might be expected from a medium roast. Only available by the Kg and at £13.25 via amazon prime not that cheap really. I wont be throwing them away but am still messing with tuning mainly to get a DB puck that reliably doesn't stick to the shower screen.








Just a thought and if some one tries and doesn't like don't blame me. One thing I am interested in is how long used cafe style they last before taste goes used at the rate of 1 or 2 shots a day. Storage - just using the grinder's hopper.

John

-


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Coffee Compass Mystery 9 is more of a medium roast to my taste. They never tell you what is in the mystery blend. Once you are happier with your set up and the process I strongly recommend trying their Tusker Elephant Blend Beans and or Old Brown Java. If you like the dark side I think you might like these.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the advice and opinions.

I did buy 2 kgs of number 9 mystery and it is just settling down now, initially I was getting frothy shots but a bit of research and I suspect that the beans still hadn't degassed; only being roasted 2 days before belivery.

Already excited to try something else, did by some union from Waitrose (not value I know but had a recent roast day on it), yayu Ethiopian and revelation. Revaluation much more to my tastes and got some pretty good shots....

Now need to work out why my puck is always soaked after use and if this is a problem or even indicating one??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jackabb said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice and opinions.
> 
> I did buy 2 kgs of number 9 mystery and it is just settling down now, initially I was getting frothy shots but a bit of research and I suspect that the beans still hadn't degassed; only being roasted 2 days before belivery.
> 
> ...


Ingore how the pucks looks and judge your coffee on how it tastes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ingore how the pucks looks and judge your coffee on how it tastes.


Agreed I would get too hung up on puckology. If it tastes good don't worry.


----------

